# iTunes + Vista - Library Folder help



## ktadie (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey there guys.

I, some 4 hours ago switched to iTunes as I found out what an amazing and mindblowing visualization it has for the music. I'm quite the music freak and have around 10,000 songs spread around 3 drives.

My problem is how to manage which folders I want the Library to include.
I.e. adding new folders, and removing others.

In this case I need to remove a folder, because I stupidly and accidentally told the iTunes Library to scan a folder which has some 4500 songs copied. So now, in my iTunes library I have 4500 copies..

So I tried searching everywhere for how I could manage the library folders and failed. 
I noticed that in File, there is a "show duplicates," which is cool, but it only shows the duplicates and then I have to check which individual song is the right one, and then manually and singularly delete every 4500 or so songs..
I came across http://dougscripts.com/itunes/ which has a script called "Corral all dupes."
Hmm.. I downlaoded the 400kb rar file, unzipped and got a .dmg/.dgm or something, file which apparently is the script. Dougs site states that I put this script into: [username]\Library\iTunes\Scrpts.. I don't even have a "Libarary" folder in C:\Users\Ktadie
And then the other question is how to.. activate/enter the script... So yea, I failed to get the script trick working, which would have solved my problems.

So now, my ultimate solution was to uninstall it. Not just through the iTunes uninstaller, but I used the program "Your Uninstaller 2008!" to remove every single trace of iTunes, so I could install it again.

Once isntalled, it had somehow all my 10k songs in the library by default...

What else can I do?

1) Ultimate and best help would be a way to simply add/remove folders in the library (I cannot believe that apple doesn't have that,) 
2) a way of getting the script to work
3) uninstalling my iTunes so it has absolutely nothing, so I can carefully pick the folders for the library..
4) or all 3 of the above?

I'm sure this will be of great help to other people,
thanks a bunch in advanced!

Ktadie


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

Just to make it easy again, unintsall iTunes again. Don't need to use any 3rd party program, just use the uninstall function for iTunes. Once it is complete, restart the computer and then go to your music folder in the start menu. You should still see the iTunes folder in there. Delete that folder, this will remove the iTunes database. Reinstall iTunes.

If I were you I would suggest organizing your music, it just creates more confusion to keep songs located on 3 drives. I would consolidate your songs and use one of the other drives to back-up your music files. This makes it much easier in the long run and reduces any future headaches. 

iTunes can help organize your music. Start iTunes and the license agreement should open since you reinstalled the program a deleted the old database. Once it starts, go to "Edit -> Preferences" and then click on the "Advanced" tab. You will see the "iTunes Folder Music" location. This is where iTunes will store music if you allow it to organize your library. The default location is iTunes folder the Music folder of Vista. You can change the location to anywhere you want.

Below that make sure the boxes are checked for "Keep iTunes folder organized" and "copy files to iTunes." Once you press ok, iTunes will scan all your drives for music files and copy them to the music folder location you choose in the earlier step. Once complete, all your music files will be in once location. 

I use iTunes for 25,000 songs, it does a wonderful job in keeping everything organized.


----------

